# what size front derailleur for CAAD8?



## dawg (Mar 13, 2002)

I am building up a CAAD8 frame and have found that a standard 31.8 clamp on front der is too small. Does anyone know off hand what size I will need?

Thanks


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

34.9


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

*CAAD4 size*

I currently have an CAAD 4 built up and will be swapping the components to an CAAD 8 does anyone know the front derailer size of an CAAD 4 frame. I can't read it on mine and would like to know if this will fit on the CAAD 8 before I take it off and try it. Thanks.


toyota said:


> 34.9


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

samuel said:


> I currently have an CAAD 4 built up and will be swapping the components to an CAAD 8 does anyone know the front derailer size of an CAAD 4 frame. I can't read it on mine and would like to know if this will fit on the CAAD 8 before I take it off and try it. Thanks.


31.8 on caad4


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

samuel, let me know how the caad8 like compared to the caad 4. i was thinking of upgrading my frame


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

OK. Will do. It is going to be a little while until I get the components swapped over.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

Anyone know what size FD clamp I'd need for a CAAD 9?


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

Speedy said:


> Anyone know what size FD clamp I'd need for a CAAD 9?


34.9


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

^ Thanks


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

My frame ('05 R5000 Caad8) has a metal band where the front mech goes, do I need band on on braze on?


----------

